# can anyone explain shaw go wifi for me?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my daughter lives in mapleridge. i live in mission. she has a laptop but no shaw account. I have shaw internet with their usual modem and i have a wireless router. i have high speed internet only. can anyone tell me if it will cost extra for usage. she lives on the net so i dont want my bill going up....just spent an hour waiting for them on hold. has anyone used their service, is it reliable?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

She can download the app on her iphone\blackberry\andriod\windows phone, and it will locate the wifi hotspots for her and log-in automatically when she is within connectivity.

She'd need to log into your shaw account through the app, and unless she would be increasing your bandwidth excessively I don't see why your bill would increase. The service is "free" for shaw internet users.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you talking about Shaw Open? If so all she needs is to login with a shaw
Email.


----------

